# supercarreteras....envidia para el mundo.



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

solo los estados unidos posee estos tipos de carreteras en casi todas sus ciudades, incluidas en las pequeñas, son supervias de hasta 6 niveles y que se encuentran esparcidas en ***** estrategicos de la ciudad.

francamente viendo las fotos satelitales a escala mayor de estas ciudades se nota q nos llevan 100 años de ventaja: que tal carreteras, aeropuertos.

aunque en america latina: caracas es el q mejor tiene de estos tipos, y hay tambien en canada, australia, hong kong, sudafrica, japon y bueno en menor escala en otros paises desarrollados.

ver:
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=4861085&posted=1#post4861085ç

los angeles








atlanta








dallas








los angeles








los angeles









miami









y es q falta:q apoyen con otras ciudades como: new york, pittsburg, orlando, boston, detroid, philadelphia, san francisco, seattle, denver, houston, san antonio, las vegas, washington, baltimore, minneapolis, cleveland, san diego, etc.......etc

haber si apoyan


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a mi no me gustan esos tipos de carreteras tienen un no se que que no me agrada... pero supongo que a muchos les impresiona... buena recopilacion fayo


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Son grandes obras de ingeniería, aunque no muy buenas desde el punto de vista estético. Parecen nudos enormes.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

se ve locazo, pero me llegaría a sentir incómodo si me encontraría en medio de una de ellas, se ve muy complicado


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Parece un Laberinto.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

esteticamente y funcionalmente....son el resultado de una pesima planificacion y en vez de alabarlas yo les escupo!! pjj pjj pjj (sipp!! son escupitajos...) la unica ciudad que se salva es boston (aunque solo conosco un proyecto realizado en esta ciudad), que sabe lo que hace al construir autopistas SUBTERRANEAS y sin maltratar esteticamente el ambiente de la ciudad y manteniendo la calidad de vida....


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

es imposible hacer carreteras de 5 niveles subterraneos.
a mi punto de vista, los estados unidos con esto hacen ver al mundo su tecnologia y desarrollo, por q son costosos estos tipos de obras de carreteras gigantes y en muchos lugares de la ciudad.
ademas son vias rapidas por q esas avenidas de 12 y mas carriles nunca tienen obstaculos en su camino,,,,,,, y son verdaderas obras de ingenieria, aparte q le hacen a una ciudad mas impresionante tal como los rascacielos.


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

la primera vez ke me subi una de ellas me envie una perdida hasta ke te aconstumbrada en el caso de japon existen carreteras grandes pero no en los tamaños de estados unidos por la sencilla razon ke el publico japones prefiere el trasporte urbano como ejemplo trenes ,ferris ,tan solo en trenes pasan por donde kier y esoes en todo japon son efectivos ,puntuales igual es bus en el caso de la florida no tiene un buen servisio de trenes ni menos de bus lamentable


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere el de miami...aunque no me ubico.  Cuando uno va camino a Ft. Lauderdale, algunos bypasses estan pintaditos y se ven bonitos.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Impresionantes las carreteras, pero como bien lo mencionaron no son agradables a la vista, no me gustaria vivir cerca a uno de esos super "nudos".


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

Chalaco said:


> Que chevere el de miami...aunque no me ubico.  Cuando uno va camino a Ft. Lauderdale, algunos bypasses estan pintaditos y se ven bonitos.



esos estan pintados de colores azules ,amarillos ,rojos lo hicieron para identificar la continuidad de una misma rampa para evitar perdidas de algunos choferes


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

LAS TÍPICAS CARRETERAS SPAGETHIS,ESO ES UN TALLARÍN SALTADO JAJAJA....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Aqui nuestros treboles son lo maximo que tenemos.


----------



## JJ70 (Jul 23, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> se ve locazo, pero me llegaría a sentir incómodo si me encontraría en medio de una de ellas, se ve muy complicado


Tienes toda la razon, yo he pasado por esa de L.A. y es una mazamorra, te sientes como atahualpa en discoteca...hay que estar acostumbrado a recorrer ese camino para que se te haga facil :?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> esteticamente y funcionalmente....son el resultado de una pesima planificacion y en vez de alabarlas yo les escupo!! pjj pjj pjj (sipp!! son escupitajos...) la unica ciudad que se salva es boston (aunque solo conosco un proyecto realizado en esta ciudad), que sabe lo que hace al construir autopistas SUBTERRANEAS y sin maltratar esteticamente el ambiente de la ciudad y manteniendo la calidad de vida....


El "Big Dig" de Boston está casi culminandose. Realmente es espectacular. Ahora, éstas autopistas subterraneas van a substituir a la antigua autopista Fitzgerald, la cual será demolida y el terreno será usado para un ambicioso proyecto de renovación urbana.

Realmente alucinante.


----------



## MADA (Jul 16, 2005)

Estas autopistas son el resultado de una pesima planificacion urbana. Los yankis todo lo hacen a lo grande para deslumbrar al mundo y asi tapar sus miserias.

Quien piense que esto es desarrollo esta equivocado, desarrollo es ir a pie al trabajo y comer comida (no basura) con la familia sentado en la mesa de tu casa.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

No pretendas confundir con tu alegato seudo ecológico. Si es así mejor regresamos a la edad de piedra, o a que cada uno crie su propia vaca, para poder ordeñarla en familia. 
Está bien que la comida chatarra y que mucho del american way of life sea una basura, pero de allí a despotricar de las obras de ingeniería (que están feas, pero son útiles y grandiosas) hay un mundo de distancia. No seas mezquino para comentar.


----------



## pyro (Jan 2, 2005)

Muy bien dicho Pedro........right on bro......
Autopistas subterraneas, blah, que boludez... Con un terremoto todo se hunden mas......


----------



## MADA (Jul 16, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> No pretendas confundir con tu alegato seudo ecológico. Si es así mejor regresamos a la edad de piedra, o a que cada uno crie su propia vaca, para poder ordeñarla en familia.
> Está bien que la comida chatarra y que mucho del american way of life sea una basura, pero de allí a despotricar de las obras de ingeniería (que están feas, pero son útiles y grandiosas) hay un mundo de distancia. No seas mezquino para comentar.


Estas confundiendo la velocidad con el tocino.

Yo no he dicho que no me gusten (que me gustan) que no sean utiles (que lo son ) ni que no sean grandiosas, tampoco digo que volvamos a una economia de autosuficiencia, simplemente digo que existe otro modelo de ciudad mas racional y mas humana.

No he hablado mal de las obras de ingenieria USA, hablo mal del sistema de ciudad USA porque para Fayo estas ciudades son sinonimo de progreso y para mi no.

Ojo con las palabras Pedro, mezquino roza el insulto.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

no pedro....undete en la mierda...no me contradigas que digo a jan q t meta un virus x la cola....

nadie habla de edad de piedra...pero no confundas evolucion con involucion....si una mejor ciudad es un desierto de cemento y porblemas esteticos que amenazan sanitaria visual y mentalmente a los ciudadanos.....pucha yo me quedo en tegucigalpa


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> no pedro....undete en la mierda...no me contradigas que digo a jan q t meta un virus x la cola....
> 
> nadie habla de edad de piedra...pero no confundas evolucion con involucion....si una mejor ciudad es un desierto de cemento y porblemas esteticos que amenazan sanitaria visual y mentalmente a los ciudadanos.....pucha yo me quedo en tegucigalpa


 :weird:


----------



## POWERPUFF (Jun 7, 2005)

*Bueno aqui tengo algunas de Caracas.*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

todas esas fotos son de caracas ,wow no sabia que tenia tanta modernidad ,me gustan mas las de caracas son mas sencillas pero se ven bien , en cambio la de L.A. me marean


----------



## POWERPUFF (Jun 7, 2005)

A mi tampoco me gustaria andar por una autopista tan grandes, me volveria loco, me daria Agorafobia, Agirofobia. no se, no me gusta


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

yo siempre pense q caracas es una de las ciudades de america latina q tiene uno de los mejores sistemas viales-.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

pero no se dan cuenta que esas marañas son resultados de malas planificaciones viales????


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

supongo que no, x eso a muchas personas les sorprende estos tipos de carretera, pero personalmente no me gustan nada


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

a muchos no les gusta por q presumen ser ecologistas o personas q estan arto del modernismo.....pero es una necesidad esas formas de autopistas, por motivos de:
-NO SE PIERDE LA CONTINUIDAD EN EL TRAYECTO:
- no se necesita de semaforos
-llegas mas rapido a tu destino
-dan magnitud y preponderancia a la obra y por ende a la ciudad
-son soluciones al transito agobiante de las ciudades
-y por ultimo, son necesarias a pesar de sus costos y de su tecnologia, por q es una solucion al cruce de 2 o mas supercarreteras llenas de vehiculos q no pueden detenerce con semaforos, por q perdieran mucho tiempo en llegar a sus destinos, y q los tuneles u otra forma de obras de arte en las autopistas tambien son nesesarias y los hay muchos en esas mismas obras q se vieron en las fotos.
imaginense ustedes en lima en la avenida abancay por ejemplo si no es necesaria alguna obra de gran magnitud para mejorar el transito.
o como seria el cruce de la av. javier prado con el paseo de la republica, etc.

por eso q es inevitable esas obras, y lo han hecho los mejores diseñadores del transito e ingenieros.......
otra solucion con tuneles lo hay pero no es suficiente para esas ciudades.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

perdidas masivas de dinero
proyectos altamente caros
mantenimiento costoso
perdida de terrenos (mira cuanto espacio ocupan esas marañas)

PRESUMEN ser ecologistas? no hables idioteces......y porsiacaso yo tambien se que son necesarias.....pero al momento de alabarlas estas alabando a todo un grupo de trabajadores ineptos que buscan la solucion mas rapida para problemas vehiculares....y que a largo plazo SIEMPRE son inviables y van a necesitar remodelaciones, ampliaciones y por ende se suma cada vez mas dinerito a cada peaje que tienes que pagar como ciudadano sin haber tenido una pisca de responsabilidad a la hora de diseñar los sistemas viales de tu ciudad


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS SUPER PODEROSO (POWERPUFF) Y GRACIAS POR LAS FOTOS TAN MOSTRASAS


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> perdidas masivas de dinero
> proyectos altamente caros
> mantenimiento costoso
> perdida de terrenos (mira cuanto espacio ocupan esas marañas)


Bratzo: tu enfoque es miope. Te fijas sólo en el espacio de la obra, en el costo de la construcción, en el deterioro del paisaje urbano. No tomas en cuenta los ahorros de tiempo, la mayor eficiencia (que no es un aspecto trivial, sino algo que nos favorece a todos), y diversas cosas más. En cuanto al mantenimiento, éste se cubre con el peaje. 
Quizá no haya habido, como dices, una adecuada planificación urbana, lo que obligó luego a contruir unos intercambios nada estéticos. Pero es que a veces las ciudades desbordan los planes, y obligan a soluciones de emergencia. Peor es no hacer nada y perpetuar el caos.
Por otra parte, nadie quiere involucionar, planteando selvas de cemento. No sé de dónde sacas eso. 
Bueno, a todo esto ¿Qué propones tú en lugar de esas "marañas horribles"?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*no pedro....undete en la mierda...no me contradigas que digo a jan q t meta un virus x la cola*


Està llegando a la perfecciòn con ese comentario, me pregunto si jan puede realmente hacer eso....


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

jan es todopoderoso....

pedro: yo no digo que no sean soluciones efectivas..pero lo vuelvo a decir...son solo soluciones a corto plazo y tu tambien lo sabes  y ya fuera de todo eso....no le veo lo "hermoso" como plantean algunos por aca...jaja eso si es solo opinion personal...pero realmente no son SOLUCIONES..crear estas marañas de vias elevadas son simples parches...mejor cambia la llanta completa..conosco un llantero en evitamiento que hace maravillas


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno Bratzo, tienes razòn, las soluciones de tràfico resultan en ese tipo de pasos elevados que mas imitan a un plato de tallarines.

Es cierto que el tràfico Limeño es fatal, pucha entrar a la "vìa expresa" (ese nombre es una burla) en hora pico, mejor me inyecto veneno en el corriente sanguineo y muero igual de lento y doloroso.

Pero si no se hace esto, pues como solucionas el tràfico?????????????? si la poblaciòn crece indiscriminadamente, si el parque automotriz crece aun peor, si las vias fueron construidas sin mirar el futuro como en todos los paises latinoamericanos y quien sabe si centroamericanos tambièn. Son soluciones parches, pero creeme, yo que vivo en Guayaquil desde hace 15 años te puedo decir que si no fuera por esos pasos a desnivel (aquì no tan complicados) viviriamos igual que en Lima, y no es asì, por eso es mejor una soluciòn parche a ninguna soluciòn.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

en santiago, unas viejas alzaron el grito al cielo cuando se supo de las autopistas y pronosticaron que habría un cataclismo celestial. pero ahora que están inauguradas, todo el mundo está feliz y desapareció la congestión de las calles contiguas.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

a xsupuesto!! a ninguna obviamente es la mejor solucion..por eso yo no me quedo en la solucion...sino que retrocedo a la raiz del problema.....lo unico que no me parecia correcto es que idolatraban estas construcciones como si fueran el maximo ejemplo de perfeccion vial...y no lo es....es lo unico que queria dejar claro...que no es ningun merito tenerlas...aunque como dices....comparado a no tenerlas....por supuesto que funcionan


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buenos comentarios y respetuosas. pero yo sigo pensando en lo mismo.

lo q pasa q es q no lo tomo mas alla q una admiracion, la idolatria es una palabra 3 veces mas superior.

si cuando supieron q harian en lima un by pass de 3 niveles en los cruces de la via expresa y javier prado todos gritaban: q maravilla, lo maximo. ahora todos dicen q es un monstruo.

q locos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Jajajaja!!! Gracias por defenderme de los coprolálicos comentarios de Bratzo, mi estimada Vane!  
Este patita no puede con su genio! Bueno, tiene mi perdón porque hace buenos comentarios. Es un poco liso, pero inteligente, y eso vale.
Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo en que estas marañas a veces son feas, pero la necesidad las impone. Cuando se planifica una ciudad, no siempre se logra prever con certeza el desarrollo que ésta tendrá. Como dije, a veces el crecimiento desborda todo lo previsto, y en ese caso no queda más que hacer un pequeño parche, aunque sea un poco feito.
Una muestra de esto es lo que se hará mediante el viaducto vía Expresa-Javier Prado, que será una solución de urgencia ante el copamiento del intercambio original.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De veras, no habia opinado acerca de las autopistas caraqueñas, me gustan, van acorde con la modernidad de la ciudad.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

No pero osea una cosa son carreteras esteticamente simpaticas y bonitas pero otras son cosas que aunque sean muy funcionales no me parece que sean razon pára decir que son enviada Para TODO el mundo si no para algunas personas

ejem:


----------

